# looking for more crew



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

We are an older group and we fish out of Orange Beach offshore mostly bottom but also offshore trolling, I have a 26 foot Glacier Bay cat that we mostly use, we could use a few more guys that like to fish we fish hard but like to have fun we all chip in for expenses and no one goes home until the boat is cleaned and the fish cleaned, if you are interested in fishing with us we try to go out only on nice days and are available during the week leave me a pm or you can call me at 251 269 9694 We do not drink until we get in .

Thanks Bruce


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am interested. Sounds like a group I could relate to. PM sent . Will try giving you a call this evening

Ed 850 857 1039


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent, but not sure if anyone is getting my PMs as no replies. Maybe no ones reading them?


----------

